
Computational model decodes speech by predicting it - MindGods
https://www.unige.ch/communication/communiques/en/2020/computational-model-decodes-speech-by-predicting-it/
======
MindGods
Original paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16956-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16956-5)

